# Tips on Stat Decs?



## suzannah (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi everyone.. I'm starting to make a list of things i need, and I'm a bit at a loss as to what to ask people to write? For example, do I REALLY need my in laws (the out laws!) to write something saying what they know of our relationship? 

What did you do? Ask people to ask when they met us / learned that we were together?! Arghhhh I hate this.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Think of yourself as an author about to write a tale about your relationship and one approach authors use is to develop a skeleton [ of key events in this case and for clarity they can be in chronological order ] and then flesh it out re your own statements.

Parents and friends do not need to do the identical but there could be some events you know they will identify with and so they can use those as a basis and put in anything else on what they want to add about your relationship, the good stuff of course and it shouldn't be rocket science.


----------



## xiewfei (Mar 12, 2011)

*stat dec using the forms on statutory declaration act 1959??*

Hi all,

I am abit confused about making this stat dec for offshore partner visa. 
On the form 888, it says you must have a witness for both you and your partner's stat dec and it must be from those list of occupations, medical practitioners, nurses etc. But so far i have only seen peopple saying its from their relatives. So which one is it? And it says for a person to witness a stat dec, they must be from one of those listed occupations.

And do we use the standard stat dec forms from the commonwealth australia statutory declarations act 1959 even if we are outside australia?? Or is everyone using just an A4 paper. Thanks!!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

xiewfei said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am abit confused about making this stat dec for offshore partner visa.
> On the form 888, it says you must have a witness for both you and your partner's stat dec and it must be from those list of occupations, medical practitioners, nurses etc. But so far i have only seen peopple saying its from their relatives. So which one is it? And it says for a person to witness a stat dec, they must be from one of those listed occupations.
> ...


A lot of people do seem to get confused on who can make statements for them or are expected to by Immi and then who can witness such statements as in making them a statutory statement under Australian law and accepted as such by Immi.

Have a read from about Page 27 on http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf there being an explanation of what the situation is for statements from people abroad and statutory declarations by Australians.


----------



## xiewfei (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks wanderer, but on the form 888 at the end when the person making the declaration, needs a signature of a qualified person of the supporting witness making the form 888. So lets say if my aunt is a nurse, she should sign the form before another witness right?


----------



## suzannah (Mar 10, 2011)

arghh I've been reading more on this and it appears that the UK office accept stat decs witnessed only by notaries, JPs, solicitors! That's a nightmare! 

Not sure how I'm going to explain to the outlaws that they need to sign theirs in front of one of those! 

How is everyone else organising this?!?!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

xiewfei said:


> thanks wanderer, but on the form 888 at the end when the person making the declaration, needs a signature of a qualified person of the supporting witness making the form 888. So lets say if my aunt is a nurse, she should sign the form before another witness right?


If your Aunt the Nurse is making a declaration for you, she of course needs to sign it and for it to carry any weight under UK law she will need to sign in front of a witnessing Solicitor, Notary, JP or anyone else if authorised by UK law.

*What needs to be made very clear is though that may be a statutory declaration under UK law it is not going to be a statutory declaration under Australian Law.*
_[ The 888 is only there for convenience just as any other form frpm anywhere on the Net is. ]_
For consideration as an Australian Statutory Declaration, it may be possible that the statement could be signed in presence of an Australian official though I am not too sure how that goes for acceptance with the statement being made by one who is not an Australian PR or Citizen and not in Australia though Australia House and any other diplomatic property may be considered technically Australian soil.

*So Suzannah*
Given that a UK statutory declaration is not going to be considered as anything more than a signed statement by Immi, a lot of people may just have rellies sign a statement and if they want to they could get it witnessed by an authoritive figure they know or who they casn take some personal ID too.
Maybe the local coppers or magistrates court could be worth a try to see if they will oblige or just leave it as a signed statement.
Signed statements and even information in a statutory declaration are after all, only really backgtound info with the evidence of documents and any correspondence that indicates co-residing more telling.


----------



## suzannah (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok, I see your point.. stat decs aren't actually all that important. Maybe I should stop stressing so much about them then..! 
We have more than enough (probably too much!) of all the other kinds of evidence, so I guess these are just for a bit of basic info.

I think I'll limit how many I'm including in that case - one from each of us, then maybe one from a friend and one from a family member (but not the outlaws!)

Think that'd be ok?!



Wanderer said:


> If your Aunt the Nurse is making a declaration for you, she of course needs to sign it and for it to carry any weight under UK law she will need to sign in front of a witnessing Solicitor, Notary, JP or anyone else if authorised by UK law.
> 
> *What needs to be made very clear is though that may be a statutory declaration under UK law it is not going to be a statutory declaration under Australian Law.*
> _[ The 888 is only there for convenience just as any other form frpm anywhere on the Net is. ]_
> ...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Lets say that they are not totally unimportant and the way to look at them is that they provide a description of how a relationship developed, a framework if you like and as such you ought to fuss sufficiently to make sure you give a clear picture.
Documents and correspondence evidence is what will give some validity to the description. 

Likewise, statements from family and friends should support that a relationship is existing.
The Immi documentation re the Booklet and Checklist indicate the minimum requirements and you need to supply that and not too much more, quality rather than quantity the best approach and quality also means good presentation.

If you think yourself of how much a pain it is putting it all together, it is not too much of an extension to think just how messy it will be for someone going through multitudes of applications that are not presented clearly.


----------



## mossyrocks (May 11, 2011)

*question*

Just had friends fill out stat decs and wondering if they need to provide any ID, copies of passport, birth cert etc with it, or if their signature (witnessed by nurse for example) is enough?

if they do need to show their passport, is it just a photocopy?

thankyou, very confused.


----------



## suzannah (Mar 10, 2011)

My family/friends' stat decs weren't even witnessed. No ID, just name, address, phone number & email address.

Our CO said it was perfect x



mossyrocks said:


> Just had friends fill out stat decs and wondering if they need to provide any ID, copies of passport, birth cert etc with it, or if their signature (witnessed by nurse for example) is enough?
> 
> if they do need to show their passport, is it just a photocopy?
> 
> thankyou, very confused.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

For the Australian citizen or Permanent resident filling out a statutory declaration on Form 888:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/888.pdf
*Evidence of the person's Australian citizenship or Australian
permanent resident status must be attached to this form (for
example, a certified copy of the birth certificate, Australian
passport or passport containing a permanent visa). Such
evidence must show the current name of the person making
the declaration.*

You don't provide the original passport or birth certificate, just a certified photocopy.



mossyrocks said:


> Just had friends fill out stat decs and wondering if they need to provide any ID, copies of passport, birth cert etc with it, or if their signature (witnessed by nurse for example) is enough?
> 
> if they do need to show their passport, is it just a photocopy?
> 
> thankyou, very confused.


----------



## mossyrocks (May 11, 2011)

ok thanks. when you say certified, does that just mean a photocopy of their passport?


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

mossyrocks said:


> ok thanks. when you say certified, does that just mean a photocopy of their passport?


No, I mean a certified photocopy. What that means is that you make a photocopy of the document, then you take the original and the photocopy to the police station, or the pharmacy, or the post office, or a doctor or nurse (there's lots more people who can do it, I can't list them all), and you ask them to "certify" the document. The person stamps that photocopy saying that it is a *true* photocopy of the original.

From top of page 27, http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf
_"Do not supply original documents with your application unless asked to do so. If an
original document is required at any stage, the department will ask for it. Please note
that police checks are the exception. You must provide original police checks.
You should provide 'certified copies' of original documents. 'Certified copies' are
copies authorised, or stamped as being true copies of originals, by a person or agency
recognised by the law of the country in which you currently reside. All Australian
missions have the facility to certify or witness documents and statutory declarations
if necessary (this service may attract a charge). For certification in Australia, see the
indicative list of persons on the next page under 'Who can witness statutory declarations
and/or form 888'."_


----------



## miniature.moose (Jul 22, 2011)

I asked my mum to do a stat dec and she got right onto it and wrote a whole relationship history for my partner and I. It ended up seeming a little impersonal though, more like a timeline than her actual view. Does anyone have any tips on things that should be included in their statement? I told her to only really talk about periods in which we were in Australia or when they visited us and my partner's parents in Germany... that makes sense, right?


----------



## mossyrocks (May 11, 2011)

*...........*

thankyou for the explanation on the certified copy..

i'm also curious if a stat dec from a parent (my parents, i am the sponsor) is necessary or more important than a stat dec from friends?

my parents know of our relationship but not that we got married. its a complicated situation but mainly not wanting them to know we had a quickie cermeony rather than inviting them as we wanted to do that later on.

thankyou


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

if in doubt get more!


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

mossyrocks said:


> thankyou for the explanation on the certified copy..
> 
> i'm also curious if a stat dec from a parent (my parents, i am the sponsor) is necessary or more important than a stat dec from friends?
> 
> ...


Obviously it's good to have the support of your parents, but in the case that you can't get them to do stat decs because they don't know about your marriage, I guess as long as you still provide the minimum 2 stat decs from Australian citizens or perm. residents, you can't be refused the visa outright.

That said, as dan pointed out, the more stat decs the better (don't go crazy though, maybe 8 max in my opinion).


----------



## miniature.moose (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am applying at the Berlin office and they say not to include the stat decs (form 888) and that they will ask for them later if need be. What I'd really like to know about is turning Nature of the Household, Financial Aspects, etc statements into statutory declarations when overseas (particularly Germany). I have looked through this forum, the internet, and the partner migration booklet but can't find info that says who can witness such things in Germany. There is a huge list of people who can do it in Australia. I know where I have to go to get certified copies of things in Germany but there's no mention of getting documents witnessed. I'm aware that by getting it witnessed in Germany it will not be a statutory declaration under Australian law. As we're applying in Germany though I thought it might be okay to have these statements signed/witnessed by someone here just to add a little more authority/credibility to our statements. Anyone have any idea? Your help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RogerA (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Guys, I'm also lost regarding writing Stat Dec about our relationship, I mean I write around 2-3 draft and all sound like children story is that acceptable? I mean I enjoy reading novel but for me is difficult to write, I rather tape myself talking about my partner that will be at least 3 cassette long lol but writing is not my thing.


----------



## gersie (Jun 22, 2012)

*The Easiest way to naviagate the de-facto visa application process!!*

After months of preparing for this, here's my tip! To make this process easier for yourself, do what I did-write yourself up a table of contents for your application and the documents you will need to gather for this. I have pasted mine below, it is fairly standard and you could use it too only you will need to adjust it in the "Evidence of Relationship" section. I have put in what documents we can provide,. if you have joint car, house etc, add those in too. Hope this helps, I posted this because I know what a huge task it can feel like at the beginning! 
NOTE i am not an immigration agent and I am not claiming this is perfect it is just my piece of advice!

Cover Letter

Partner Visa Application Check list

Table of Contents

1)	THE APPLICANT
1.1	Form 47 SP
1.2	Proof of identity
1.2.1	Birth Certificate (Certified Copy & Certified NAATI Translated Copy)
1.2.2	Passport-biographical page and all stamped pages (Certified Copy & Certified NAATI Translated Copy)
1.2.3	Previous passport-biographical page and all stamped pages (Certified Copy)
1.3	Character
1.3.1	Form 80 (Personal Particulars for character assessment)
1.3.2	Australian Federal Police Check Report (Original)
1.3.3	German Police Check Report (Original & Certified NAATI Translated Original)

2)	THE SPONSOR
2.1 Form 40SP
2.2 Proof identity and age
2.2.1 Birth Certificate (Certified copy)
2.2.2 Passport-biographical page and all stamped pages (Certified copies)
3 Proof that sponsor normally resides in Australia
2.3.1 Current Lease agreement (Certified copy)
2.3.1 Current Australian driver's license (Certified copy
2.4 Evidence of sponsor's income
2.1	Tax assessment notice 2011 (Certified copy)
2.2	Tax assessment notice 2012 (Certified copy)
3	RELATIONSHIP
3.1	Evidence that the sponsor and the applicant have been in de facto relationship for 12 months.
3.1.1	Deceleration from the homeowner (sponsor's father) of time period in which both the sponsor and the applicant resided at the address together. 
3.1.2	Proof of sponsor and applicant living in first address (bank statements)
3.1.3	Lease agreement for second address
3.1.4	Rental receipt from second address
3.1.5	Letter's addressed to applicant and sponsor at second address.
3.2	History of relationship
3.2.1	Sponsor's History of relationship statement (signed and witnessed)
3.2.2	Applicant's History of Relationship Statement(signed and witnessed)
3.3	Evidence of relationship
3.3.1	Financial aspects
3.3.1.1	Proof of joint bank account
3.3.1.2	Sharing of finances (bank statements)
3.3.1.3	Phone contract
3.3.1.4	Phone bill payments
3.3.1.5	Electricity bill
3.3.1.6	Rent (on bank statements, receipts)
3.3.2	The nature of the household
3.3.2.1	Statement outlining the basis on which responsibility for housework is distributed
3.3.2.2	Joint rental payment
3.3.2.3	Electricity bill
3.3.2.4	Correspondence addressed to both of us at the same address
3.3.3	Social context of the relationship
3.3.3.1	Statutory declarations from friends
3.3.3.2	Statutory decelerations from family
3.3.3.3	Evidence of joint travel
3.3.3.4	Facebook post's from friends?/fbook mutual friends
3.3.3.5	Photographs 
3.3.4	Nature of commitment to each other
3.3.4.1	Statement about future plans
3.3.4.2	Correspondence during times apart (Facebook, Skype etc)

Attachments
Four passport photo's of Applicant
Four passport photo's of Sponsor


----------



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi mossyrocks

Your friends DO need to provide certified copies of their Australian Passport, if they are not Australian citizen but Permanent Residents, then certified copies of their passports plus the proof of permanet residency


----------



## April.L (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm going to submit the application at Melbourne's office but I'm not sure if I should make an appointment to submit the application or is it fine to just walk in to submit it? Thanks


----------



## 33ewt (May 7, 2013)

How many stat dec's is sufficient? Just out of curiosity


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

33ewt said:


> How many stat dec's is sufficient? Just out of curiosity


For the partnership visa they request two but i think you are definitely safer with more.


----------



## Izabel (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey guys Im applying offshore for a partner visa and I included 2 stat decs from my mother and brother both Australian citizens. I just got a request from my CO to send two more stat decs from my husbands family and friends here in brazil. Does anyone know if you have to use the same 888 form again or can they just send a notarized letter stating that our relationship is genuine etc? I'm not sure if non Australian citizens can use the 888 form??


----------



## jamesbrock (Jan 11, 2013)

April.L said:


> Hi guys, I'm going to submit the application at Melbourne's office but I'm not sure if I should make an appointment to submit the application or is it fine to just walk in to submit it? Thanks


When my wife and I applied for her visa, on the last day of her tourist visa, we walked into the Melbourne office without an appointment, and were told that we _absolutely needed_ an appointment, and that there weren't any available for the rest of that day; I told the CSR that my wife's tourist visa expired that day, and she replied with, "oh, why didn't you tell me that first" and gave us a ticket... We hadn't even put our bums on the seat in the (empty) waiting area when our number was called up; walking up to the interview desk I noticed that literally every other desk was empty. We were in and out in under 30 minutes, more than ten minutes of this was the guy having technical issues with VEVO.

To answer your question: I'd definitely make an appointment if I were you.


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Izabel said:


> Hey guys Im applying offshore for a partner visa and I included 2 stat decs from my mother and brother both Australian citizens. I just got a request from my CO to send two more stat decs from my husbands family and friends here in brazil. Does anyone know if you have to use the same 888 form again or can they just send a notarized letter stating that our relationship is genuine etc? I'm not sure if non Australian citizens can use the 888 form??


Hi 

It say on the first page of the 888 form "Evidence of the person's Australian citizenship or Australian permanent resident status must be attached to this form" so no, i would take that as persons of another nationality do not fill in the 888 form. You could ask them to write a statement and have that and a copy of their passport witnessed/certified

Hope that helps


----------



## Izabel (Mar 17, 2013)

rhirhi said:


> Hi
> 
> It say on the first page of the 888 form "Evidence of the person&#146;s Australian citizenship or Australian permanent resident status must be attached to this form" so no, i would take that as persons of another nationality do not fill in the 888 form. You could ask them to write a statement and have that and a copy of their passport witnessed/certified
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks for that rhirhi! Your right it does! Thanks for the help


----------



## LaurenS (Jan 23, 2014)

I've not posted on here before so forgive me if I've posted in the wrong place...

I am Australian and my partner is British, we are living in the UK at the moment. We have form 888 from friends and family in Aus completed, however I am confused as to our own personal statements. 

Myself being Australian, should I download and complete an Australian Stat Dec and have it witnessed by the appropriate person in the UK? and I am unable to find a template for a UK stat dec so does my partner just write out his statement and get it witnessed? like we were going to ask his family and friends in UK to do..

Any Help would be very much appreciated!


----------

